# Anderson Silva Wants Rematch Against Chael Sonnen



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> According to Anderson Silva's boxing trainer, Josuel Distak in an interview with tatame.com:
> 
> "(Chael) Sonnen was 100% and showed what he’s got… Now it’s the time for him to see Anderson from the right angle. I want to see how it’ll be like this time."
> 
> "Anderson Silva is taking care of himself in order to be 100% recovered from this injury. I think he’s coming back to Brazil to train with the team and, for sure, now you’ll see Anderson at his best. It’s not just him, but Anderson also wants this rematch to happen."


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/30/1659544/anderson-silva-wants-rematch-the


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Not as much as Chael wants it.! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The sad part is, the fight will probably go roughly the same.

Chael will get him down, work him, but eventually get subbed. I sure wish he would have won the first fight, cause it was clear for 4 and a half rounds who the better fighter was that night, but oh well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If the rib injury was true and should Anderson dominate him in the rematch(quite frankly don't this happening), then Chael loses a lot of value.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Chael is going to dominate the entire fight until getting submitted because he's too stubborn to learn submission defense. Hopefully his loss made him realize how important bjj is and maybe he'll actually train to defend against it. If not, this rematch is pointless.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Silva probably wants this rematch because Sonnen is the only guy that has actually challenged him in the UFC.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

In my opinion Anderson has been looking for a guy like Chael his entire career, Anderson is the best fighter in the world and guys like that look for challenges. He finally found that by fighting Chael and it doesn't surprise me at all that he is gladly excepting the rematch. I'm really excited to see it and I can't wait to see if Chael will seal the deal this time or is Anderson will come in and totally dominate.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Now thats unexpected move by Silva, respect the man.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't believe too much in the "ribs injury". I still expect Anderson to come out a much better fighter and put Chael to bed alot quicker. I think the challenge will make him a lot hungrier than he has been, and he'll want to get the image of him getting dominated out of his mind. I think he has the ability to do that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Anderson comes out throwin fast bombs and staying long and TKOs Sonnen in the first...

Seriously do you guys remember the motivated Anderson Silva? The guy who came into the UFC?

I have a feeling he's coming back for this one.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Previously,I was outraged of the disrespect shown the champ by granting this immediate rematch after his decisive win. Now, I can't wait to watch the real Spider emerge and destroy Chael. F%ck Him Up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sonnen is going to put him on his back within the first 15 seconds. We shall see what happens from there. I hope to god Sonnen is working on his submission defense and offense. I'd love to see Sonnen choke him out


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Sonnen is going to put him on his back within the first 15 seconds. We shall see what happens from there. I hope to god Sonnen is working on his submission defense and offense. I'd love to see Sonnen choke him out


I doubt it.

SIlva is the most dangerous fighter in the world, he knows Chael is the biggest threat to him that he's ever had in the UFC.

I think Chael is going down in flames...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Silva says he wants a rematch when it's already been announced? He better hope he wants one since it's happening whether he likes it or not. 

Sonnen's going to work on his sub defense and have a better gameplan in general for the next fight ie:stalling. He already knows that his bread and butter can win the fight but he'll be much more prepared. Sonnen wins by pnp(pray and pummel):thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Silva says he wants a rematch when it's already been announced? He better hope he wants one since it's happening whether he likes it or not.
> 
> Sonnen's going to work on his sub defense and have a better gameplan in general for the next fight ie:stalling. He already knows that his bread and butter can win the fight but he'll be much more prepared. Sonnen wins by pnp(pray and pummel):thumbsup:



I don't know about that sub defense thing... he's been subbed like 8 times...

His Achilles heel is BJJ.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

do ppl really think Chael never practices sub defense???


seriously??



i mean, seriously???



do you think at Team Quest they just skip that sub stuff?? You think he doesnt know how to get out of a triangle?? Do you need to train BJJ to have good sub defense??

he trains sub defense, he just makes mental errors. He knows how to get out of any sub you can name. When the big moment comes, he has mental farts and get subbed.

Its in his DNA, training more sub D wont change it, he has to find a way to change his mentality in those situations.

Chaels weakness is purely mental. He knows how to stifle BJJ.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

training is mental. he might know how to get out but training more would give him better instincts and less likelihood to get overexcited and put himself in danger.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope Chael doesn't win only because I want GSP to dethrone Silva at middleweight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> do ppl really think Chael never practices sub defense???
> 
> 
> seriously??
> ...


He may know how to stifle a triangle that he sees coming..

But there are different levels of BJJ which separates your standard BJJ practitioner from your higer level player.

When you got a triangle coming at you from say..... Nate Quarry you may be able to defend it because it is more than likley coming from a more traditional position..

When you got a triangle coming at your from Damien Maia you might not see it coming because chances are he's a little more slick and will either be transitioning so fast that you don't see it coming or he'll make you look right and come left.... But more than likley he's 3 steps ahead of you and knowing how you're going to react and is already countering it with body, arm and wrist control....

Bottom line is submission defense isn't always good enough.. BJJ is a sneaky weapon.... 

Andersons got great BJJ and was able to slap a triangle choke high level BJJ player in MMA with Travis Lutter a couple of years ago....

Maybe it's the way he sneaks his leg up or is able to get you looking out for a sweep or an armbar attempt, but he's savvy with it...

After Lutter we should have known that he has a nasty triangle.... after Sonnen, I'm convinced of it.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Anderson will win by submission again. The chance of the majority fight actually going any different than the first fight is pretty slim. Chael Sonnen rag dolled Yushin Okami who many pegged as the most physically imposing grappler at 185.

Last time I checked Yushin took Anderson down. I don't see how Anderson is going to stop Chael's takedowns even if he's 100% and on 10 servings of red bull.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He may know how to stifle a triangle that he sees coming..
> 
> But there are different levels of BJJ which separates your standard BJJ practitioner from your higer level player.
> 
> ...


 Chael shrugged off Andersons triangles all kinds of times that fight. Aswell as everything else.

He was so close. What really started the bad chain was a shot Anderson landed from the bottom that seemed to temporarily stun Chael. Anderson was incrediblely fast with the trinangle and took full advantage.

I do not, in anyway think it is lack of preparation. Chael is a ground specialist, believe that he trains from those types of positions on the ground more times than probably Anderson has.

Nate Marquart is considered a higher level blackbelt than Anderson Silva, correct?? Chael easily stopped his BJJ and pounded him. Anderson is just a very slick, and very lanky guy. He still has some pop from his back and he got the sub.

Perhaps Chael should train strictly BJJ. I dont see it hurting him.

Im just making the point, because so many ppl believe he doesnt train sub defense at all, which is laughable. He trains it like crazy. There are other guys that dont train BJJ that have great sub defense and most of them are wrestlers aswell. Hughes, Randy, Hendo etc. Doing BJJ isnt the only way to learn sub defense or subs. Catch wrestling is great too.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson is just making excuses like BJ. They both were 100% for their first fight. It was just the other opponent's style that they couldn't handle.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man the silva hate here is getting out of hand. for one all he said is he is looking foward to the challenge. And not believing in the rib injury even though its documented by the doctors and he was medically supsended is stupid.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Anderson comes out throwin fast bombs and staying long and TKOs Sonnen in the first...
> 
> Seriously do you guys remember the motivated Anderson Silva? The guy who came into the UFC?
> 
> I have a feeling he's coming back for this one.


Do you promise? That guy brought us some barn-burners.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

M.C said:


> The sad part is, the fight will probably go roughly the same.
> 
> Chael will get him down, work him, but eventually get subbed. I sure wish he would have won the first fight, cause it was clear for 4 and a half rounds who the better fighter was that night, but oh well.


A fully healthy Anderson can stuff takedowns, heck he stuffed a couple during that fight I think he stuffed 2. Anderson will beat him this time and will actually be able to throw a flying knee to stop Chael's takedowns. I don't see it going any similar to the first fight. I actually see Anderson finishing the fight in the second or third


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sousa said:


> A fully healthy Anderson can stuff takedowns, heck he stuffed a couple during that fight I think he stuffed 2. Anderson will beat him this time and will actually be able to throw a flying knee to stop Chael's takedowns. I don't see it going any similar to the first fight. I actually see Anderson finishing the fight in the second or third


I don't see Anderson doing anything different, except not getting clipped and maybe being a bit more aggressive. If Chael wants to take it down, he can take it down.

The thing is, Anderson has serious BJJ, and will sub him again. He might catch him earlier of course, but Chael can, and more than likely will, toss him to the ground whenever he wants.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Chael shrugged off Andersons triangles all kinds of times that fight. Aswell as everything else.


Watch how long he holds Chaels wrist before that final triangle... he set it up.. usually you'd go for something there, but Silva just kinda held it and took Sonnens shots and squirmed a little... he held it for ages.. than he half brought his knee up gave it a split second pause and slapped that triangle.. 

I'm telling you sometimes sub defense just isn't enough.

Some guys have sneakier BJJ period.



E Lit Er Ate said:


> Chael is a ground specialist


No, Chael is a ground and pound specialist. 

A ground specialist does not get submitted as much as Sonnen has.. couple more arm bars or triangle and he's gonna be in the double digits with submission losses alone.

Chael Sonnen is a wrestler who has an achillies heel against crafty BJJ guys. It's been proven too many times.



E Lit Er Ate said:


> Nate Marquart is considered a higher level blackbelt than Anderson Silva, correct?? Chael easily stopped his BJJ and pounded him.


Sure he's gotten past some good ground guys... but he looses to them more than he wins...guys like Jeremy Horn, Babalu, Paulo Fihlo and Damien Maia have all submitted Chael Sonnen.





E Lit Er Ate said:


> Anderson is just a very slick, and very lanky guy. He still has some pop from his back and he got the sub.


Just like almost every other really good BJJ guy that Sonnen has faced..



E Lit Er Ate said:


> Perhaps Chael should train strictly BJJ..


It wouldn't hurt..



E Lit Er Ate said:


> Im just making the point, because so many ppl believe he doesnt train sub defense at all, which is laughable.


I think you are misunderstanding them...they may be saying that he needs to work on it... or is lacking it...sure he trains.. he just sucks at it....

Take Jorge Gurgel for example.... he trains his striking like crazy.... but he's really not a good striker... some fighters have weaknesses that have been exposed.

It really looks like Chaels is BJJ.



E Lit Er Ate said:


> most of them are wrestlers aswell. Hughes, Randy, Hendo etc..


That is irrellevant when discussing a fighters stregnth or weakness.... it's more on a personal level.... 

kind of like saying that Hendo has knockout power so Hughes should too because they are both wrestlers....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which they both do but that has nothing to do with their wrestling ability, that's just how they are!:thumbsup:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Silva says he wants a rematch when it's already been announced? He better hope he wants one since it's happening whether he likes it or not.
> 
> Sonnen's going to work on his sub defense and have a better gameplan in general for the next fight ie:stalling. He already knows that his bread and butter can win the fight but he'll be much more prepared. Sonnen wins by pnp(pray and pummel):thumbsup:


Sonnen said he will NEVER use the guard, and he said it in the stupidist way he could find, so he either has to go back on his stupid statement or lose again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Healthy motivated Silva destroys Chael. If he can stuff the TD, he wins via (T)KO in the first, if he can't stuff he wins by sub before the 3rd round ends.

Chael won't train BJJ, he's too stubborn. And even if he starts now it won't be enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Silva probably wants this rematch because Sonnen is the only guy that has actually challenged him in the UFC.


True dat. 



IllegalLegKick said:


> In my opinion Anderson has been looking for a guy like Chael his entire career, Anderson is the best fighter in the world and guys like that look for challenges. He finally found that by fighting Chael and it doesn't surprise me at all that he is gladly excepting the rematch. I'm really excited to see it and I can't wait to see if Chael will seal the deal this time or is Anderson will come in and totally dominate.


I agree. He is a true elitist champion who looks for a true challenge. Nobody has hit him that many times, nobody has put him on his back for four rounds, and nobody has talked that much trash and actually backed it up.



Rationalist said:


> Anderson is just making excuses like BJ. They both were 100% for their first fight. It was just the other opponent's style that they couldn't handle.


Strange though as he did win. It wouldn't be too much of an excuse as it's more of a justifiable response or reason for why he wasn't as sharp as he usually is. 

Anderson has always been motivated to a degree. Even more so now. He knows exactly what to expect from Chael. He knows how much power he has and what he's capable of. 

I believe and hope it will be a 2nd round submission or KO by "The Spider." Man I see a flying knee or right jab counter as Chael is trying to come in then a left cross, right uppercut, LHK combo and then TKO.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

sonnen going full BJJ training to defend against silva? when BJJ is for ****? LOL! 

he's not going to suddenly decide to learn ju jitsu when it's "in his DNA" to be such an inflammatory hater of that particular style.

that people still wonder if silva had an injury is hilarious. hellllllloooooo clinic records. also, YOU try throwing legs with a cracked rib when an 185 lb man is sitting on top of them for 24 minutes. 

ultimately though sonnen lost for a reason, sore ribs or not. and that reason is because ju jitsu is for ****  

such an ass.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Pointless fight! :thumbsdown:

Chael is a Wrestler! The fight will look exactly the same..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think its a pointless fight, even if I don't agree with the timing entirely. Chael came closer to beating Silva than anyone in the UFC has (very, very close in fact...). A rematch is owed imo, and depending how things go then, maybe a rubber match.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Chael is a Wrestler!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Chael is a Wrestler!


He's a mixed martial artist with a wrestling base.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He is just too good at what he does best!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is just too good at what he does best!


Dude, he was less than two minutes from decisioning silva in a 25 minute fight- it's hard to argue he even lost a round in that fight until he was subbed. Say what you want but he does deserve a rematch and it may not go the same way the second time around. Silva could stuff takedowns, KO him early, but just as possible, Chael could pull off 25 minutes of that slappy ground and pound and take the title in a decision.

I don't have a lot of respect for Chael as a person but it's straight up crazy to ignore the fact that he has the tools to beat a champion under the current ruleset.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Yojimbo said:


> Previously,I was outraged of the disrespect shown the champ by granting this immediate rematch after his decisive win. Now, I can't wait to watch the real Spider emerge and destroy Chael. F%ck Him Up.


How is it disrespectful what is Anderson a samurai warrior or a gang banger or something??? Chael gave Anderson a great fight and I'd bet Anderson greatly respects Chael's ability and I'd bet Anderson doesn't think his previous win was decisive. Thats why he wants a rematch and thats why your post doesn't make sense.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Dude, he was less than two minutes from decisioning silva in a 25 minute fight- it's hard to argue he even lost a round in that fight until he was subbed. Say what you want but he does deserve a rematch and it may not go the same way the second time around. Silva could stuff takedowns, KO him early, but just as possible, Chael could pull off 25 minutes of that slappy ground and pound and take the title in a decision.
> 
> I don't have a lot of respect for Chael as a person but it's straight up crazy to ignore the fact that he has the tools to beat a champion under the current ruleset.


Of course he can beat Silva! I never said he couldn't.. in fact Hex, he is the most likely to do so.

I just don't see the point in it after HE JUST BEAT HIM! 

Somebody like Silva doesn't deserve to go to hell again, AFTER HE JUST BEAT HIM!

Chael just happens to be phenomenal Wrestler, with an outstanding mindset. Just the worst matchup for the Spider. Nothing more nothing less!


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is just too good at what he does best!


As is Anderson, and thats what makes this such a great match up. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Silva is 12 Fights in the UFC without a loss! He just fought through the worst possible matchup and now he has to do it all over again??:confused03:

Shouldn't he have the right to at least get treated as a normal Champion wich he isn't?


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva is 12 Fights in the UFC without a loss! He just fought through the worst possible matchup and now he has to do it all over again??:confused03:
> 
> Shouldn't he have the right to at least get treated as a normal Champion wich he isn't?


But he wants to fight Chael.....


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think taking the immediate rematch is a poor choice for Chael. If he loses twice, people really aren't going to be interested in seeing a third match. And, taking back to back fights with the same guy means you don't leave yourself that much time to improve your game. In this case, Chael really needs to improve his sub defense.

In addition, I think Chael caught Anderson off guard with his takedown ability. I think it'd be in Chael's best interest to let Anderson fight a few different guys before they fought again so that the familiarity wore off. 

I just think all in all this is a poor decision for Chael. He should take a few fights with other top guys and then get back to Anderson.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

IllegalLegKick said:


> But he wants to fight Chael.....


No he doesn't! He has to bring out something like this to the press, cause he would look bad otherwise. 

He would much rather move on now and fight Vitor or Okami.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> No he doesn't! He has to bring out something like this to the press, cause he would look bad otherwise.
> 
> He would much rather move on now and fight Vitor or Okami.


I'd have to disagree my reasoning is on the first page if your interested....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

IllegalLegKick said:


> In my opinion Anderson has been looking for a guy like Chael his entire career, Anderson is the best fighter in the world and guys like that look for challenges. He finally found that by fighting Chael and it doesn't surprise me at all that he is gladly excepting the rematch. I'm really excited to see it and I can't wait to see if Chael will seal the deal this time or is Anderson will come in and totally dominate.


Thats a nice theory LegKick! But Anderson knows that he can't stop Chael from taking him down. Silva doesn't even know 5% of what Chael knows (can do) about Wrestling and laying on top of somebody with the perfect base. He also knows, that he can't get up again after Chael got him down.

I really can't believe he would rather fight Sonnen again the Vitor or Okami.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

I would love to see a rematch because sonnen dominated silva for 4 rounds. So he is the first real big challenge for silva.

But he has to work on his submission defence if he wants to beat anderson.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

Either way this is going to be a good fight with alot of viewers. Good for fight fans, fighters, and the UFC's pocket book. I know I can't wait for this rematch, I agree with you guys a motivated and healthy Anderson is a super dangerous man. He got the sh** beat out of him for 4 rounds and an injured Anderson still pulled off the sub and retained his belt.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think Chael really needs to work on his sub defense to beat Silva, he just needs to be a little less aggressive. He could have just laid on Silva for the last round and walked away with the belt. He didn't though, he continued to work. I respect him for that. Most guys would have just tried to stall knowing they had the fight won.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I know for a fact Silva will be faster and lighter on his feet. He won't stop the takedowns, but he will be harder to get too, and will make it harder to close the distance on. 

That rib injury really messed him up. He was barley moving on his feet in the first round before anything happened. He was getting outstruck by Chael. Really? LOL...

Yeah..I don't see the fight going exactly the same if they are both 100% healthy.

Not saying Chael can't, or won't win, but it will be much tougher this time around.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

quick question, how come everybody takes Andys word on how bad his rib was??

Nobody thinks Nog would look better vs Mir in a rematch. Yet he was obviously bloated, slow and not himself. Much more clearly than Silva was. Nog has never made an excuse or himself yet his is a joke and Silva is a serious injury that will swing the fight drastically next time.....

Chael will take Anderson Silva down, anytime he wants him down. I have no doubt. Chael takes everybody down. Everybody, that includes guys with much better TDD than Anderson Silva.

Hell, just watch Okami make Munozs TDs look like nothing. Yet Chael took him down at will and imposed himself. Okami has better wrestling and TDD than Anderson imo


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

DropKick said:


> I don't think Chael really needs to work on his sub defense to beat Silva, he just needs to be a little less aggressive. He could have just laid on Silva for the last round and walked away with the belt. He didn't though, he continued to work. I respect him for that. *Most guys would have just tried to stall knowing they had the fight won.*


we fans all hate LnP, I think he did the right thing in staying agressive, it was winning him the fight for the last 4 rounds


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^^^lol at you thinking sonnen was being "agressive"

The dude was 100% stalling!

The 3000 "shots" he landed were not really shots, he was basically fondling silva in order to look busy and not get stood up.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

HexRei said:


> He's a mixed martial artist with a wrestling base.


Actually he isn't. As long as he say's BJJ is for **** he will be a wrestler that strikes a little bit.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> ^^^^^lol at you thinking sonnen was being "agressive"
> 
> The dude was 100% stalling!
> 
> The 3000 "shots" he landed were not really shots, he was basically fondling silva in order to look busy and not get stood up.


Wow wrong. He did land some vicious shots, he rocked Silva twice, he had a submission attempt, and he was pounding on him. He was also trying to keep a solid position where he would not get submitted, which didn't work in the 5th round. He did not just hold him and stall him. He was working him over the whole time. You lose.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

> Anderson Silva Wants



R.I.P Chael Sonnen 1977-2011.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Wow wrong. He did land some vicious shots, he rocked Silva twice, he had a submission attempt, and he was pounding on him. He was also trying to keep a solid position where he would not get submitted, which didn't work in the 5th round. He did not just hold him and stall him. He was working him over the whole time. You lose.


 Chael is definately the most active GnPer in the UFC closely followed by Cain Velasquez (which is why Chael has a hard on for Cain imo).

There is no possible way to call him LnP. Now he may not always throw bombs with his GnP but he is always active, switching positions and landing shots. He just keeps going and going.

Its almost a nightmare that guys like Chael dont have big power in their shots. He will just work you over for 3 rounds and frustrate the hell out of you.

One thing about Chael, he makes you fight his fight. Even when he loses, he is in spots he wanted the fight to be in.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

DropKick said:


> I don't think Chael really needs to work on his sub defense to beat Silva, he just needs to be a little less aggressive. He could have just laid on Silva for the last round and walked away with the belt. He didn't though, he continued to work. I respect him for that. Most guys would have just tried to stall knowing they had the fight won.


I don't Chael could have LnP at all in this fight, if you talk that much sh** about ending someones career and beating them to damm near to death(which he came pretty close), the last thing you could do is LnP. Talk about being deflated, you talk all that sh**, and come sooo close to doing all of what you said you were going to do and in the last moments YOU GET SUBBED!! You gotta f'n love this sport!!!:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Chael is definately the most active GnPer in the UFC closely followed by Cain Velasquez (which is why Chael has a hard on for Cain imo).
> 
> There is no possible way to call him LnP. Now he may not always throw bombs with his GnP but he is always active, switching positions and landing shots. He just keeps going and going.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Chael has a mindset where it doesn't matter who is opponent is or what they want to do, he won't let them. Its his fight and he controls it, but then he loses lol. If Chael did have more power in him, he'd be damn near unstoppable. I don't expect this second fight to be any different. I do not expect to see a standing KO from Silva. His only chance is to sub him, which is obviously possible. Maybe it'll come sooner, maybe it won't come at all. We'll see.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually feel Vitor and Okami pose a greater threat to Anderson.

Vitor is the only MW that posesses major hand speed and KO ability with one shot. It's like Mick Swick and maybe Nate M. combined in one.

Okami is simply a crafty fighter who is capable of submissions which would be Anderson's achilles heel next to TDD. 

After their first encounter I do feel Anderson sees Chael as a worthy challenger and will come fully prepared. Cmon we all see fighters/champions break or make an error; BJ Penn, Fedor, Lyoto, etc. So far Anderson Silva is undefeated in the UFC and has a flawless record. 

That my friend is not luck!


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I actually feel Vitor and Okami pose a greater threat to Anderson.
> 
> Vitor is the only MW that posesses major hand speed and KO ability with one shot. It's like Mick Swick and maybe Nate M. combined in one.
> 
> ...


Anderson has only been sub'd twice in his 31 fight career, that doesn't seem like much of a weakness to me. The only way your going to beat Anderson is to take him down and beat him up. Okami wasn't doing a very good job of that in there last fight and Anderson has only gotten much better.


----------



## Tweak (Aug 28, 2010)

I know what the result of this match is going to be already. I bet Chael thinks he is an elite striker and will try to stand with Silva. If Silva comes into this fight with the right mind set (ala the elusive spider that killed Griffin) we will see a round one KO. If we see Maia Silva we will see round 3-5 TKO. If we see the Silva that fought Rich Franklin we will see Chael Sonnen's funneral. 

Im supremely confident we will not see an Anderson Silva who did not train for a wrestler and get dominated for 4 1/2 rounds.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

sweet, I don't care about the titles or who is better. This is going to be a fight and I can't wait for it. The best thing to happen to Anderson Silva's career in the past few years has been Chael Sonnen. God this will be great, I just hope Chael gets through the first.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Tweak said:


> I know what the result of this match is going to be already. I bet Chael thinks he is an elite striker and will try to stand with Silva. If Silva comes into this fight with the right mind set (ala the elusive spider that killed Griffin) we will see a round one KO. If we see Maia Silva we will see round 3-5 TKO. If we see the Silva that fought Rich Franklin we will see Chael Sonnen's funneral.
> 
> Im supremely confident we will not see an Anderson Silva who did not train for a wrestler and get dominated for 4 1/2 rounds.


Lol no way in hell does Chael think hes an elite striker and no way in hell is he not going to look for taking him down. Chael knows Anderson hit him hard, hes not going to take the chance of going out standing. Silva is getting put on his back like a prom date.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

more power to him.

if i was anderson i'd pull a tonya harding and have someone take a bat to his knee :thumb02: and then stay the hell away xD


----------



## Tweak (Aug 28, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Lol no way in hell does Chael think hes an elite striker and no way in hell is he not going to look for taking him down. Chael knows Anderson hit him hard, hes not going to take the chance of going out standing. Silva is getting put on his back like a prom date.


Judging by last fight Chael thinks he can fight standing. He stood with Anderson for a while before taking him down. Next time that will be his down fall.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad Silva is excited for the sequal. If he comes out uninjured (as uninjured as a fight can be) I expect a much more impressive showing from the greatest fighter alive, however, I expect Sonnen to also impress. I see Sonnen gaining the takedowns and winning the first three, but as the fight goes on, as he begins to tire. I see Silva sprawling and beginning to make Sonnen pay. 4th rd TKO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Actually he isn't. As long as he say's BJJ is for **** he will be a wrestler that strikes a little bit.


you don't have to train BJJ to be a mixed martial artist. it's not like he just trains collegiate wrestling and then boxes once a week, he trains catch and that includes subs and sub defense. He may be weak in subs but he certainly is not untrained.



BobbyCooper said:


> Of course he can beat Silva! I never said he couldn't.. in fact Hex, he is the most likely to do so.
> 
> I just don't see the point in it after HE JUST BEAT HIM!
> 
> Somebody like Silva doesn't deserve to go to hell again, AFTER HE JUST BEAT HIM!


Tell that to your homey Machida, who aint champ no more cause he got an instant rematch against a guy he just beat 

Besides, we were talking about whether Chael deserved a rematch, I never actually said anything about time frame. I actually agree that Chael should fight someone else first.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> you don't have to train BJJ to be a mixed martial artist. it's not like he just trains collegiate wrestling and then boxes once a week, he trains catch and that includes *subs and sub defense*.


That's true. He's just unbelieveably terrible at it!:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tweak said:


> Judging by last fight Chael thinks he can fight standing. He stood with Anderson for a while before taking him down. Next time that will be his down fall.


That's what I'm thinking as well, he looked pretty comfortable with his standing game... 

I think he comes in confident like that and this is where Anderson is gonna smash through him..


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> The sad part is, the fight will probably go roughly the same.
> 
> Chael will get him down, work him, but eventually get subbed. I sure wish he would have won the first fight, cause it was clear for 4 and a half rounds who the better fighter was that night, but oh well.


i highly doubt that it will go to the ground, and if it does it wont stay there for long.

A.S. went into the fight wanting to get a submission, and you cant get a submission standing right?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

HexRei said:


> you don't have to train BJJ to be a mixed martial artist. it's not like he just trains collegiate wrestling and then boxes once a week, he trains catch and that includes subs and sub defense. He may be weak in subs but he certainly is not untrained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. At this point in his career it would be silly to start training with a gi as it would likely just give him some bad habbits for no gi competition. 

However, off the top of my head I can't really think of any guys at Quest that have elite submissions off their back. So if I was Chael, I would either be traveling to a camp with a lot of good guard specialists or trying to bring some guys in for his training camps. If it wasn't for insulting half the members and the owner, I would say Blackhouse would be the perfect spot for him. He could get some good training parterners at Ceasar Gracie's scholl (Nick Diaz is one of the few fighters that are as lanky as Anderson and have elite BJJ at the same time), but I don't see Sonnen's conservative attitude meshing well with the Diaz Bros & Co.

Kendall Grove could be a good training partner as he is even longer than Silva and has excellent triangles.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

"However, off the top of my head I can't really think of any guys at Quest that have elite submissions off their back. So if I was Chael, I would either be traveling to a camp with a lot of good guard specialists or trying to bring some guys in for his training camps."

Chael, in an attempt to piss off more than half the population said he would never be caught in the guard, he is a Republican and they don't lay on their backs with a man between their legs."


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MILFHunter947 said:


> i highly doubt that it will go to the ground, and if it does it wont stay there for long.
> 
> A.S. went into the fight wanting to get a submission, and you cant get a submission standing right?


Anderson went into that fight wanting to get a sub? So, he planned to be thrown on his back, rocked to the ground, and punched over and over for 4/12 rounds?

No, I'm afraid Anderson didn't want the fight to go like that, and he simply got outclassed in the grappling department for 4/12 rounds.

He will more than likely, though, come into the rematch with a thought process of "I'll sub him again", and he'll work far more on his sub/control from bottom, because Chael is a really, really good wreslter, and can take Anderson down 90% of the time.

Anderson could also rock him and knock him out of course, but if Chael shoots, it hits the mat.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol at people who think it wont go to the ground. 

You guys are sooo delusional its sad. Chael takes Yushin down at WILL, Chael takes Nate down at WILL, Chael takes Anderson Silva down at WILL and NOW in their Rematch Chael wont be able to take him down EVEN though out of those 3 Silva has the WORST TDD.

Ok guys.. perfect Logic.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> "However, off the top of my head I can't really think of any guys at Quest that have elite submissions off their back. So if I was Chael, I would either be traveling to a camp with a lot of good guard specialists or trying to bring some guys in for his training camps."
> 
> Chael, in an attempt to piss off more than half the population said he would never be caught in the guard, he is a Republican and they don't lay on their backs with a man between their legs."


I didn't say Chael had to be on his back. He just needs to train in the guard of people who are dangerous from there. I don't see Dan Henderson or Nate Quarry throwing up a lot of subs from the bottom. It's not like Sonnen is gonna be on his back too often. And even if he did get taken down I don't see a lot of guys in his division holding him down.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> That's true. He's just unbelieveably terrible at it!:thumb02:


Throughout his career it's certainly been his weakness, but unbelievably terrible? I dunno about that, he's definitely gotten better at defending subs. In the last two years he went the full 15 mins with and beat Marqardt, Miller, and Filho, that's three BJJ blackbelts, how come they couldn't sub him in all that time? He was subbed by Demian Maia, possibly the best BJJ player in the UFC, and nearly went the 25 minute distance with Silva, another BJJ black belt and considered one of the best if not the best P4P. No shame in those.

It's easy to point it out as a flaw but in the grand scheme of things he isn't all that bad at subs, it's just the weakest point in his game.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> *Anderson went into that fight wanting to get a sub*? So, he planned to be thrown on his back, rocked to the ground, and punched over and over for 4/12 rounds?
> 
> No, I'm afraid Anderson didn't want the fight to go like that, and he simply got outclassed in the grappling department for 4/12 rounds.
> 
> ...


When Silva hugged Nogeiura before getting into the cage he apparently told him he would sub Sonnen by traingle. I remember it being in an article that was posted on this site. I can't find it though. 

I think only a very few people aren't thinking this fight goes to the ground. But to say he was outclassed in the ground grappling is a stretch, it was obvious he was controlling Sonnen's arm for a sweep, armbar or triangle for almost the entire fight.




HexRei said:


> Throughout his career it's certainly been his weakness, but unbelievably terrible? I dunno about that, he's definitely gotten better at defending subs. In the last two years he went the full 15 mins with and beat Marqardt, Miller, and Filho, that's three BJJ blackbelts, how come they couldn't sub him in all that time? He was subbed by Demian Maia, possibly the best BJJ player in the UFC, and nearly went the 25 minute distance with Silva, another BJJ black belt and considered one of the best if not the best P4P. No shame in those.
> 
> It's easy to point it out as a flaw but in the grand scheme of things he isn't all that bad at subs, it's just the weakest point in his game.


8/11. Well considering the only years in his entire career he hasn't gotten subbed at least once were 02, 05 and 07. He's never once in his entire career gone more than 5 fights without being submitted. He has minimal submission defense it any. Marquardt also has few submissions, if any(can't remember specifically) off his back.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

M.C said:


> Anderson went into that fight wanting to get a sub? So, he planned to be thrown on his back, rocked to the ground, and punched over and over for 4/12 rounds?
> 
> No, I'm afraid Anderson didn't want the fight to go like that, and he simply got outclassed in the grappling department for 4/12 rounds.
> 
> ...


He told Nog right before the walk out that he was going to Sub Chael for him

Also Silva with a busted rib and a bad strategy did stuff 2 or 3 takedowns later in the fight. If Silva fights a little more cautions and uses his speed and reach to keep better distance, he is fast enough that he can keep Sonnen from getting a grip on him or time him with a knee.



SideWays222 said:


> Lol at people who think it wont go to the ground.
> 
> You guys are sooo delusional its sad. Chael takes Yushin down at WILL, Chael takes Nate down at WILL, Chael takes Anderson Silva down at WILL and NOW in their Rematch Chael wont be able to take him down EVEN though out of those 3 Silva has the WORST TDD.
> 
> Ok guys.. perfect Logic.


Oh I agree that if it goes past a minute it will likely hit the mat, Chael is an amazing wrestler who has IMO the 3rd best shot in MMA. However, that doesn't mean Anderson isn't capable of stuffing some takedowns or even hitting a switch/ throw of some sort. Remember Silva is a black belt in Judo and BJJ and even Maia was able to toss Sonnen.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> When Silva hugged Nogeiura before getting into the cage he apparently told him he would sub Sonnen by traingle. I remember it being in an article that was posted on this site. I can't find it though.
> 
> I think only a very few people aren't thinking this fight goes to the ground. But to say he was outclassed in the ground grappling is a stretch, it was obvious he was controlling Sonnen's arm for a sweep, armbar or triangle for almost the entire fight.


Sonnen won every single round, and most of the fight was on the floor, grappling, thus he won every single round grappling.

If you beat someone in 1 aspect (grappling), in all the rounds, and win all the rounds, then you have "outclassed" that person in that aspect of the fight.

It would be like two strikers fighting, one guy winning the striking 4/12 rounds, then the other guy clipping him and knocking him out. Just cause he got the TKO, doesn't mean he's the better striker, as he was clearly losing all the other rounds striking.

As for Silva saying he'll sub him, I'm sure he knew he'd get tossed to the ground at some point, but I'm also sure his gameplan wasn't "get thrown down, beat on, then pull out a sub".


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> Sonnen won every single round, and most of the fight was on the floor, grappling, thus he won every single round grappling.
> 
> If you beat someone in 1 aspect (grappling), in all the rounds, and win all the rounds, then you have "outclassed" that person in that aspect of the fight.
> 
> ...


Outclassed? He secured position and threw 2 hundred something punches, but was more visibly injured and lost the fight ON THE GROUND. Yup, that's the definition of outclassing someone. Getting cut open and losing. 

Hmmm...so he knew he'd be on his back, but didn't plan on subbing, tell me Guru, how did he plan to win?


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> Anderson went into that fight wanting to get a sub? So, he planned to be thrown on his back, rocked to the ground, and punched over and over for 4/12 rounds?
> 
> No, I'm afraid Anderson didn't want the fight to go like that, and he simply got outclassed in the grappling department for 4/12 rounds.
> 
> ...


well he obviously knew going into the fight that chaels wrestling was going to be dominating the fight, hence why he trained extensively on his bjj and submissions, and yes i know he got the submission in the last round but he obviously knew he was going to be on the ground at some point in the fight. which is why he planned on getting the submission. its quite stupid to think that he'll go into the rematch thinking that he'll get a submission again because it came near the end of the fight, and if he hadnt gotten that submission, he would have lost. so he's not gonna want to take that risk again. and chael will probably come out more intense so who knows if a submission could happen again. so basically if they fight again, its not gonna go the same way, and im confident that anderson will come out the dominant one this time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Outclassed? So he secured position and threw 2 hundred something punches, but was more visibly injured and lost the fight ON THE GROUND. Yup, that's the definition of outclassing someone. Getting cut open and losing.
> 
> Hmmm...so he knew he'd be on his back, but didn't plan on subbing, tell me Guru, how did he plan to win?


Yeah, he lost ALL rounds in basically a grappling match, so he was outclassed in grappling. The same way a striker can destroy another striker for ALL rounds, then get caught at the end of the fight. Getting caught or not, the one who wins ALL the rounds is better.

I'm sure he went into the fight just like any other fight, to hopefully get the TKO, but if he's taken down, to try and either look to stand up, for look for a sub, just like any other fighter does.



MILFHunter947 said:


> well he obviously knew going into the fight that chaels wrestling was going to be dominating the fight, hence why he trained extensively on his bjj and submissions, and yes i know he got the submission in the last round but he obviously knew he was going to be on the ground at some point in the fight. which is why he planned on getting the submission. its quite stupid to think that he'll go into the rematch thinking that he'll get a submission again because it came near the end of the fight, and if he hadnt gotten that submission, he would have lost. so he's not gonna want to take that risk again. and chael will probably come out more intense so who knows if a submission could happen again. so basically if they fight again, its not gonna go the same way, and im confident that anderson will come out the dominant one this time.


He know's the fight is going to be on the ground, because he can't stop 90% of the takedowns. More than likely, he fought the first fight like he did Henderson, which is try to TKO him, try to avoid the takedown, but if he does get taken down, try to sweep/sub.

In this fight, he KNOWS he will get taken down, so he'll focus a lot more heavily on subs.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> Yeah, he lost ALL rounds in basically a grappling match, so he was outclassed in grappling. The same way a striker can destroy another striker for ALL rounds, then get caught at the end of the fight. Getting caught or not, the one who wins ALL the rounds is better.
> 
> I'm sure he went into the fight just like any other fight, to hopefully get the TKO, but if he's taken down, to try and either look to stand up, for look for a sub, just like any other fighter does.


I'll break it down as I saw it and you can break it down as you saw it and maybe this pissing contest can end okay?

Sonnen was unable to pass guard more than once, he managed to get into half-guard, but was put back into full. He was put into a body triangle for almost what I estimate to be a third of the entire fight. Silva controlled at least one of Sonnen's arms for the majority of each round. He had his knees under Sonnen's shoulders setting up a sub almost the entire time he was controlling the arm. 

It was classic defensive Jiu-jitsu. Just because Sonnen sat ontop of him doesn't me he outclassed him.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

M.C said:


> Yeah, he lost ALL rounds in basically a grappling match, so he was outclassed in grappling. The same way a striker can destroy another striker for ALL rounds, then get caught at the end of the fight. Getting caught or not, the one who wins ALL the rounds is better.


It's odd. I thought the one that wins the match, specially by finishing the opponent, is better. Call me crazy, but I think that's the way it is. They even give the belt to the guy that wins the match...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I'll break it down as I saw it and you can break it down as you saw it and maybe this pissing contest can end okay?
> 
> Sonnen was unable to pass guard more than once, he managed to get into half-guard, but was put back into full. He was put into a body triangle for almost what I estimate to be a third of the entire fight. Silva controlled at least one of Sonnen's arms for the majority of each round. He had his knees under Sonnen's shoulders setting up a sub almost the entire time he was controlling the arm.
> 
> It was classic defensive Jiu-jitsu. Just because Sonnen sat ontop of him doesn't me he outclassed him.


Sonnen did pass to side a time or two if I remember correctly, but I don't think he was really trying very hard to pass guard. He's a TQ fighter and they often like to stay in half guard for extra control during GnP.

And while you can talk about Silva's control, it doesn't change the fact that it took him 23.5 minutes to pull off a sub and he ate hundreds of shots in that time. Sonnen did look a lot worse at the end but you don't just look at both guys faces at the end of the fight and decide the victor on that basis.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I'll break it down as I saw it and you can break it down as you saw it and maybe this pissing contest can end okay?
> 
> Sonnen was unable to pass guard more than once, he managed to get into half-guard, but was put back into full. He was put into a body triangle for almost what I estimate to be a third of the entire fight. Silva controlled at least one of Sonnen's arms for the majority of each round. He had his knees under Sonnen's shoulders setting up a sub almost the entire time he was controlling the arm.
> 
> It was classic defensive Jiu-jitsu. Just because Sonnen sat ontop of him doesn't me he outclassed him.


I'm not going to break the fight down, cause I honestly don't care enough to do so.

I know who, on the ground, WON all the rounds. You can get as technical as you want, the fact remains, Silva LOST all the rounds on the ground, grappling. Silva surviving for 4/12 rounds doesn't impress me or change my view on it.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'm not going to break the fight down, cause I honestly don't care enough to do so.
> 
> I know who, on the ground, WON all the rounds. You can get as technical as you want, the fact remains, Silva LOST all the rounds on the ground, grappling. Silva surviving for 4/12 rounds doesn't impress me or change my view on it.


Ah, the old, "Your data doesn't matter cuz my feeling say different" defense. Okay. So be it.




HexRei said:


> Sonnen did pass to side a time or two if I remember correctly, but I don't think he was really trying very hard to pass guard. He's a TQ fighter and they often like to stay in half guard for extra control during GnP.
> 
> And while you can talk about Silva's control, it doesn't change the fact that it took him 23.5 minutes to pull off a sub and he ate hundreds of shots in that time. Sonnen did look a lot worse at the end but you don't just look at both guys faces at the end of the fight and decide the victor on that basis.


You're right. Sonnen did something I didn't think could be done. And he damn near won the fight. But saying he "outclassed" the guy who submitted him off his back and cut him open off his back, is frankly bull-EXPLATIVE.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No, your data doesn't matter becasue Silva LOST all the rounds on the ground. Going in depth on how he LOST all the rounds doesn't matter to me, it's the fact that he did, in fact, lose every single round outside of 2 minutes left in the fight, grappling.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

As a HUGE Anderson fan this is the fight that HAS to be next for him. He can go out and prove that the 1st fight wasnt a fluke. Likewise with Sonnen.

Anyone saying Belfort should get the next fight I just dont understand. What has Belfort done? Beat a 195 Rich Franklin? Sure he is coming off some momentum from his previous promotions but it still doesnt warrant a direct title shot. 

Belfort might look like a dream matchup on paper but Sonnen deserves it way more from his performance. He completely dominated but almost doesnt cut it in MMA. 20 seconds is more than enough time for someone to sink in a submission, especially someone with such a gaping hole in Sub defense such as Chael. Anyone who says that the Triangle was "lucky" because Chael was dominating 23 minutes of the fight is a moron. Capitilizing on a guys weakness is not lucky.

If Belfort gets past Okami I do believe then he deserves to get the next title shot. I also think Okami is deserving too if he wins.

Anyways Silva vs Sonnen 2 is going to be awesome and answer so many questions: Can Sonnen repeat his domination? Will he be able to finish him early in the fight if the same domination occurs? Was Andersons Rib Injury really significant at all? Is 6 months or so enough time to patch up Chaels sub defense hole? Or is it enough time for Anderson to work on Takedown Defense or be able to get back up to his feet quickly after the takedown? Andersons striking be more of a factor this time?

Cant wait for part 2


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

M.C said:


> No, your data doesn't matter becasue Silva LOST all the rounds on the ground. Going in depth on how he LOST all the rounds doesn't matter to me, it's the fact that he did, in fact, lose every single round outside of 2 minutes left in the fight, grappling.


Ok, Sonnen won 4 rounds on the ground, on points, not damage or anything else.

Silva won the FIGHT on the ground.

Which one is the important thing?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Which is the most important to say who was the better grappler? The fact that Sonnen beat him for 23.5 minutes out of a 25 minute fight on the ground.

Anyone can get caught, anyone can lose, that's part of MMA. It doesn't take away the fact that Silva lost 95% of that fight on the ground.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

M.C said:


> Which is the most important to say who was the better grappler? The fact that Sonnen beat him for 23.5 minutes out of a 25 minute fight on the ground.
> 
> Anyone can get caught, anyone can lose, that's part of MMA. It doesn't take away the fact that Silva lost 95% of that fight on the ground.


So what?

He won.

On the ground.

Using a submission.

There is not lucky sumissions.

I suppose you would say the same in a -insert sport here- match if you're wining the whole time but you lose in the final minute.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't say he didn't lose, I said he was the better grappler.

If Striker A beats striker B in a standup fight for 23.5 minutes out of a 25 minute fight, and then fighter B clips fighter A, that doesn't mean Fighter B is the better striker, it means for 1 second out of 23.5 minutes, he was ahead.

In this case, Anderson lost 95% of that fight on the ground, he was losing every single round. Anderson had 1 spark near the end, and won.

Anderson won, but he was not the better overall grappler.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

so Anderson is a better grappler??

is Chael better standing up, based on one fight aswell?

if so, i accept.


Cant wait for this rematch of an explosive striker (Chael Sonnen) vs one of the best grapplers in MMA (Anderson Silva).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Talk about sarcasm at it's best!:thumb02:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Rationalist said:


> Anderson is just making excuses like BJ. They both were 100% for their first fight. It was just the other opponent's style that they couldn't handle.


exactly 

this fight will go exactly like the first 4 rounds of the 1st fight only sonnen will opt to pull a gsp and just saying horizontal while the clock winds down


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Sonnen did pass to side a time or two if I remember correctly, but I don't think he was really trying very hard to pass guard. He's a TQ fighter and they often like to stay in half guard for extra control during GnP.
> 
> *And while you can talk about Silva's control, it doesn't change the fact that it took him 23.5 minutes to pull off a sub* and he ate hundreds of shots in that time. Sonnen did look a lot worse at the end but you don't just look at both guys faces at the end of the fight and decide the victor on that basis.


Yes, it took Silva 23.5 minutes to sub Sonnen, but if you wanna use that argument it can also be argued that Sonnen was on top of silva for 23.5 minutes yet was unable to finish. The point is Anderson was able to finish, Sonnen wasn't. It doesn't matter how long it took, the point is before that final whistle went off Anderson was able to end the fight.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Which is the most important to say who was the better grappler? The fact that Sonnen beat him for 23.5 minutes out of a 25 minute fight on the ground.
> 
> Anyone can get caught, anyone can lose, that's part of MMA. It doesn't take away the fact that Silva lost 95% of that fight on the ground.


and it doesnt take away that Anderson still has the belt of gold and the best belt Chael has is from some store in the mall.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

NissanZaxima said:


> and it doesnt take away that Anderson still has the belt of gold and the best belt Chael has is from some store in the mall.


I never said Silva lost, I said he's the inferior overall grappler, which he is.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

NissanZaxima said:


> and it doesnt take away that Anderson still has the belt of gold and the best belt Chael has is from some store in the mall.


That is clearly irrelevant to the point he is trying to make. Chael is by far the better grappler. After seeing JDS tee off with combinations on Roy Nelson, what if at the very last minute Roy landed one single punch and it dropped JDS. Does that make Roy the better striker? Not at all. JDS is still the better striker and always will be. You just need to pay attention to the point being made


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

schiops said:


> Yes, it took Silva 23.5 minutes to sub Sonnen, but if you wanna use that argument it can also be argued that Sonnen was on top of silva for 23.5 minutes yet was unable to finish. The point is Anderson was able to finish, Sonnen wasn't. It doesn't matter how long it took, the point is before that final whistle went off Anderson was able to end the fight.


In the context of the discussion we were having before you wandered in, it does matter. It's common courtesy to read back a few pages before you start sniping posts in the middle of an ongoing debate.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, i dont know alot about BJJ tournys. Can somebody plz explain something to me.

Say you are putting on a clinic vs a guy, having control and domiant positions the entire match.

You end up being subbed very deep into the match (this is where my knowledge lacks, how long do BJJ matches go on for??).

Is it not feasable that a worse BJJ practioner can beat a better one despite being dominated the entire match??

There must have been instances where guys like Maia or Jacare lost to some no name blackbelt??

if that can happen. i dont see why ppl find it impossible that Chael is the better grappler?? It wasnt like Maia and the insta sub, Andy took alot of damage and almost everything he worked for easily stifled and then he took more damage.

There are some interesting GIFs out there i wish i knew how to load them. The look on Andersons face when Chael takes him down at one point is priceless, so frustrated and kind of asking WTF do i gotta do to get this fool off me??

Anyways. Anderson did a good job of surviving and minizing the punishment but he still took quite a few shots and didnt really threaten with anything substantial til he actually locked in that triangle.

I dont see many ways to say its clear Anderson is a better grappler unless you tell me that in BJJ guys never "get caught" or lose to guys they may never lose to again??


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Anderson wanting a rematch is a brave, bold move that only a true champion would do. After taking his worst beating ever, just over a minute away from losing his belt, most would take it and move on. Anderson has guts. He must have something to prove. Chael has some serious heart but truthfully no matter how much heart you have, if Anderson tees off and lands a flush knee or two on the button, you're done. If this rematch happens, it will be a monster draw because of how razor close it was the first time (and of course Chael's serious trashtalk). It seems likely that a healthy Silva will lay down a serious beating in a rematch...


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

HexRei said:


> In the context of the discussion we were having before you wandered in, it does matter. It's common courtesy to read back a few pages before you start sniping posts in the middle of an ongoing debate.


My main point was that the argument used against Silva that he took 23.5 minutes to sub Sonnen can also be applied to Sonnen. Someone could say "Well Sonnen was on him for 23 minutes and couldn't finish". My point is that the argument can be used both ways.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

schiops said:


> My main point was that the argument used against Silva that he took 23.5 minutes to sub Sonnen the can also be applied to Sonnen. Someone could say "Well Sonnen was on him for 23 minutes and couldn't finish". My point is that the argument can be used both ways.


I agree, but in dominating Silva for 23.5 minutes he did more than anyone else in the UFC has done against him. The discussion I was commenting on was about the legitimacy of Chael's rematch, and out of everyone in the UFC right now, I think he does deserve the rematch the most because he came the closest to winning. Several of Silva's opponents went the distance but none won as many rounds along the way, even if Chael did get stopped near the end.

I would have liked to see Chael fight Vitor while Silva heals up for a while but this is the next best thing.

PS, Chael and I have the same middle name which is neato, and he has been a nice guy when I have talked to him in person, but honestly I don't like him or his behavior in the media much these days, so I'm not riding his nuts or anything.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I agree, but in dominating Silva for 23.5 minutes he did more than anyone else in the UFC has done against him. The discussion I was commenting on was about the legitimacy of Chael's rematch, and out of everyone in the UFC right now, I think he does deserve the rematch the most because he came the closest to winning. Several of Silva's opponents went the distance but none won as many rounds along the way, even if Chael did get stopped near the end.
> 
> I would have liked to see Chael fight Vitor while Silva heals up for a while but this is the next best thing.
> 
> PS, Chael and I have the same middle name which is neato, and he has been a nice guy when I have talked to him in person, but honestly I don't like him or his behavior in the media much these days, so I'm not riding his nuts or anything.


I completely agree with you there. Chael's dominating performance warrants him a rematch for sure. No one has ever taken Silva to the limit like that. Lol it's pretty cool you guys have the same middle name, must have been really cool to meet him. Despite how he acts in the media, I get the feeling that he's a genuinely nice guy. Btw, have you seen his real-estate commercial? lol


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

NissanZaxima said:


> Anyone saying Belfort should get the next fight I just dont understand. What has Belfort done? Beat a 195 Rich Franklin? Sure he is coming off some momentum from his previous promotions *but it still doesnt warrant a direct title shot.*


then why have they been scheduled to fight 3 or 4 times now? 

sonnen's had his chance and lost. belfort's been waiting much longer.

i would like to see a rematch too but the scheduling is bullshit. someone else deserves the shot at silva first, and sonnen ought to fight AT LEAST one other guy between now and march-april of 2011. what horseshit an automatic title shot against silva would be if he were to lose in between. what horseshit if he gets the next 8 months off too just because silva did. they should at least match sonnen up once and wait for the outcome before promising this fight to him right away


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

DropKick said:


> I don't think Chael really needs to work on his sub defense to beat Silva, he just needs to be a little less aggressive. He could have just laid on Silva for the last round and walked away with the belt. He didn't though, he continued to work. I respect him for that. Most guys would have just tried to stall knowing they had the fight won.


the problem is that you never have the fight "won" until the bell goes.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

M.C said:


> I didn't say he didn't lose, I said he was the better grappler.
> 
> If Striker A beats striker B in a standup fight for 23.5 minutes out of a 25 minute fight, and then fighter B clips fighter A, that doesn't mean Fighter B is the better striker, it means for 1 second out of 23.5 minutes, he was ahead.
> 
> ...


Well, he is better in takedowns and top control. Nobody is arguing that. But grappling also includes submissions and defense, and Andy PROVED with his victory that he is better at that.

Oh, and laying on top of someone without doing any damage isn't dominating, it's controlling. If Sonnen had done some significant damaged, Silva couldn't have submitted him. 

That's what happens when you try to win the fight on points instead of finishing.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

The problem with this logic is that the rematch is likely to go pretty much the same way as the first; so, do you give him a 3rd shot if that happens?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

valrond said:


> Well, he is better in takedowns and top control. Nobody is arguing that. But grappling also includes submissions and defense, and Andy PROVED with his victory that he is better at that.
> 
> Oh, and laying on top of someone without doing any damage isn't dominating, it's controlling. If Sonnen had done some significant damaged, Silva couldn't have submitted him.
> 
> That's what happens when you try to win the fight on points instead of finishing.


Actually, for 23.5 minutes, Chael PROVED that he was better at stuffing sub attempts and controlling Anderson on the ground. Anderson was in control a total of what, 10 seconds? 

Chael proved he was the better, more dominant grappler, by securing 95% of the fight grappling, where as Anderson only secured a few seconds of the fight.

He won, but it doesn't make him the better all around grappler.

There's absoltuely no way you can twist it to make it out that Anderson is the better grappler, when he lost 95% of the fight grappling.

23.5 minutes vs. 10 seconds.

Common sense, really.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> Actually, for 23.5 minutes, Chael PROVED that he was better at stuffing sub attempts and controlling Anderson on the ground. Anderson was in control a total of what, 10 seconds?
> 
> Chael proved he was the better, more dominant grappler, by securing 95% of the fight grappling, where as Anderson only secured a few seconds of the fight.
> 
> ...


no doubt they will be working on how to finish the fight and how to avoid triangles now, its actually not that hard if you see it coming, you just slap down the leg of the man on the bottom


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Royce Gracies father once fought a BJJ match for over 10 hours. That is from memory folks so let's not lose it if I am wrong. 

I believe that BJJ matches now do have time limits but it isn't in minutes, but perhaps an hour or more.


----------



## wormathletics (Aug 16, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/30/1659544/anderson-silva-wants-rematch-the


Every great athlete reaches a point in their career where a challenge motivates them to take their performance to the next level. Silva is at that point. Injury will affect a fighters performance, mentally and physically. So if he truly was not 100 % in the first fight I can understand the performance. But if it's an excuse, well then we will see that in the rematch if in fact he is a 100%. What we can all probably agree on is that Silva did not look like himself and that could be because Sonnen took him out of his game and dominated him or he was not up to par. The rematch will expose a lot. Can't wait.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it will tell if Sonnen actually found a whole in Silva's game of if Silva can actually kill Sonnen!:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I am confident Silva will beat the living hell out of Sonnen in the rematch. If sonnen can drop andy again I will call him the greatest striker in the ufc because that is the title AS holds right now. If he can take the belt away I will call him the grestest fighter in the ufc. But if he gets his ass kick like the way i think he will I will call him an self hyped arrogant cocky sob.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I though that is what was going to happen and if Silva was definately injured, he could destroy Sonnen!


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> Actually, for 23.5 minutes, Chael PROVED that he was better at stuffing sub attempts and controlling Anderson on the ground. Anderson was in control a total of what, 10 seconds?
> 
> Chael proved he was the better, more dominant grappler, by securing 95% of the fight grappling, where as Anderson only secured a few seconds of the fight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like sour grapes to me. Face it, your boy lost. He cried uncle. he couldn't take any more.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least you admit defeat afterwards and was willing to work his way back up!:thumbsup:


----------

